# المرأة الحكيمة - تكون  زوجة  ناجحة



## كلدانية (19 نوفمبر 2010)

المرأة الحكيمة - لكى تكون ناجحة كزوجة - ينبغى ان تعرف نفسية الرجل وعقليته ، لكى تدرك كيف تتعامل معه.
تحادثه بمعلومات تشبعه. ولكن لا تتعالى عليه بمعلوماتها ، حتى لا تخدش كبرياءه كرجل! حقاً, ينبغى ان يبعد الرجل عن الكبرياء.
ولكن بطبيعته لا يحب أن تقوده المرأة! ويصر باستمرار على عبارة " الرجل رأس المرأة"  والمرأة الحكيمة تحفظ لرجلها كرامته...
فى مجال الحق يمكن أن تقنعه، ولكن لا تشعره بأنها تقوده!
وفى حالة ضيقه تحتمله، ولا تزيده ضيقاً على ضيق.. وتقدر ظروفه الخارجية، وتحاول أن تخفف عنه على قدر الإمكان. إن كان يناسبه الصمت تصمت، وإن كان يناسبه الضحك تضحك. وإن كان مستعداً للحوار تحاوره.
إن كانت بينهما مودة وثقة، سيصارحها الرجل بما يتعبه.وإن لم توجد هذة المودة، تحاول هى أن توجدها. وفى جو المودة والثقة، توجد الصراحة التى يحلان بها مشاكلهما. وتحاول المرأة أن تكون لزوجها "معيناً نظيره"  ففى أى الأمور تكون "معيناً نظيره"
ليس فقط فى إدارة المنزل ، وفى تربية الأولاد. بل أيضاً فى أمور عديدة: فى ضيقه النفسى ، وفى مشاكله الإجتماعية والشخصية. وإن كانت المرأة على جانب من الذكاء والحكمة,يمكن أن تتدخل فى حياته بعمق، وتقدم له الرأى السديد. المهم أنها تدرس نفسيته، وتكسب ثقته، وتعرف متى تعملوا ايه وبهذا تقيم توازناً بين الحب والكرامة فى حياتهما.
فلا الحب يضيع الكرامة، باسم الدالة. ولا الكرامة تضيع الحب، حرصاً على الاحترام المطلوب.
إنما يمكن أن تعامله بحب عميق، وفى نفس الوقت باحترام شديد. ولا تفقد احترامها له باسم الدالة وإزالة الكلفة بينهما...
انا لا أنصح مطلقاً بإزالة الكلفة تماماً، بحيث يفد الزجان احترام كل منهما للآخر ، برفع الكلفة بينهما!! فليبقَ الاحترام قائم، فهو سياج منيع يحفظ العلاقات الزوجية بغير إنهيار . وليكن كل منهما حريصاً على مشاعر الآخر، يدقق فى كل كلمة يقولها ولا يخطئ
المصدر : كتاب الأسرة الروحية السعيدة  ​


----------



## candy shop (19 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل اوووووووووووووى 

شكرااااااااااااااا كدانيه 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## ميرنا (20 نوفمبر 2010)

حلو الموضوع ده اوى


----------



## كلدانية (20 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراا لمروركم 
بركة الرب معكم​


----------

